

The outrageous new metric for online attention - error54
http://fortune.com/2014/09/29/chartbeat-attention-web-metric/

======
markbnj
It's interesting to think that changing the way the value of a viewer is
measured will change the way content is composed. It's even more interesting
to think about how you might actually measure attention with the available
inputs in different platforms. Mobile obviously offers the richest set of
sensors for determining whether someone is looking at what you hope they are
looking at.

